# My breeding pair ???



## coolprave (Oct 8, 2012)

Give me your thoughts :!:


----------



## GreyHounD (May 11, 2012)

That will mix up their colors, if you enjoy breeding just be sure your ready for culling if deformities occur..


----------



## RandyTheBettaFish (Jul 11, 2012)

They're beautiful! Good luck with em :]


----------



## Maddybelle (Sep 29, 2012)

When you breed a CT to anything other than CT, you get a bunch of shaggy rayed fry - a lot of people think that these are homely, so finding home will be really difficult. Also, your male has some serious conformation faults. I love the female, but breeding that male could lead to deformed fry. I'd say yes to the female, just find her a nicer mate.


----------



## coolprave (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi i have another Partner for the female a Blue and red Crown tail il post pic of him soon


----------



## coolprave (Oct 8, 2012)

Can i know whats wrong with the crown tail in the pic he is a healthy fellow
and very energetic :-D


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

It's not "what's wrong with the CT" . . . but CT x what ever fin type = messy, uneven web reduction in the first few generations. This cross will only produce a handful of "decent" looking bettas. You need to further selectively breed them to either get solid fins or actual CT.


----------



## coolprave (Oct 8, 2012)

thanks for letting me know so its best if i cross with a Ct female to get good Ct Fry


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Yes. . . unless you want to improve your CT. Lets say that your CT is a DeT and you want to make its caudal spread even further. Then you would have to cross it to a decent HM and work yourself through - selectively breeding them to get HMCT. If you breed them correctly, it should take you 3-4 generations of breeding.
Or say you want your CT to have bigger fins and at the same time wider spread. Then you'd have to breed it to a HMDT and selectively breed offspring. . . . . and so on


----------



## coolprave (Oct 8, 2012)

so at the moment what will i get if i cross my current pair will i still get a few CT or ???


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

coolprave said:


> so at the moment what will i get if i cross my current pair will i still get a few CT or ???


you'll get mostly combtails to one extent or another, and only maybe 5-10% of your spawn will be viably sellable/breedable.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

I don't know about the percentage, but you will get solid fins (incl CT geno), some so called comb tail, a lot of uneven web reduction, a few CT (may look even when young but at full grown web reduction will differ).


----------



## coolprave (Oct 8, 2012)

After Taking all your advice to consideration i wont cross my current pair today i went and got 2 ct females i dont want to be too smart and ignore professional advice cas u have far more exp than i do wit betta fish and breeding so thanks for the advice my ct pics are posted


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

I like second female better (last picture).


----------



## coolprave (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi quick Question i fond the Video series on breeding betta fish on youtube
and what hes saying is total opposite to what we normally do i will post the links to his videos is this guy ryt or is it just one method of breeding betta fish 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZvzVPd29DoU&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PNKV61yvSKE&feature=plcp


these are just 2 links their about 9 or more


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Oh him . . . I won't comment on him. But you could use your common sense - why do males tend to their eggs? Yes, artificially hatching eggs is possible. But . . . you judge.
What happens to a living creature if it isn't exposed to bacteria/parasites - no or low immune system

I'm not saying his methods are wrong. I'm just saying it's not the "best in the world". If he could produce 700 or more bettas (not fry) from one spawn, only then will I acknowledge his greatness.


----------



## coolprave (Oct 8, 2012)

What about Buckets is it better to raise the fry in a big bucket rather then in a tank


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

That is up to you.. some say they do better when they can't see outside their tanks, but then again many use tanks with no trouble.

I personally rather be able to see my fry as they grow, so I got tanks to make it easier on me. If a pair is skittish or needs some privacy I have some small dark blankets that are thin that I can cover up the tank with and just peek in if need be.

Buckets are cheaper, and if you are going to do massive breeding with a bunch of fish, then that may be a good alternative just because it's cheaper. But if you are only doing a couple spawns at a time, then tanks look nice.. and you can use them as regular tanks down the road if you ever wish to stop breeding.


----------



## coolprave (Oct 8, 2012)

Thanks for the info. So i decided that im gonna breed my CT male and Female 
was thinking all this time weather to do it or not cas i had to consider all the options im confident that i can do this and i got all the equipment needed for the fry. so most probably next week i will have some Ct Fry :-D cas my plan is to breed both my CT same time and raise the fry together


----------



## coolprave (Oct 8, 2012)

1st Pair 

2nd Pair


----------



## coolprave (Oct 8, 2012)

So i tried Breeding my 1st pair but it was unsuccessful the mail isnt making a bubble nest but he flairs at the female alot i put the mail in the breeding tank and after putting him their he became very clam and quite so i changed the water thought somfin to do with the water waited till he settled down in the tank put the female in and trapped her in a bottle for the male to c he only keeps flaring nothing else no Bubble nest even what could be the prob


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Most of my current males don't bother with nests. As long as he's flirt swimming and the female reacting to his behavior - they will breed. But if both are "fight" flaring . . . don't release the female. 

Most people here don't keep the male in the breeding tank long term because it may make the male aggressive, defending his territory. I always keep the male in the breeding tank long term, sometimes for ever (the good daddies). That being said, you can try keeping the male in the breeding tank and let him establish his "home" until he is ready to breed.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

I have a pair in the tank now too, separated. This male is young and has never made a nest before.. he is attempting to now, but not quite got the hang of it yet. But lots and lots of flirting.. so he may not make a nest until it's time to actually breed, which may be the case with yours too. Just keep an eye on them and watch their body language and see.. if you notice flirting and him trying to get her to go to a certain location then he is probably ready. Mine kept trying to lead her to the leaf/bubble wrap within 5 minutes of being introduced (still separated).. but the next time it could take days. Just never know with these guys.

How long did you condition them, and how did you condition them? Were they able to see each other during the conditioning? Is the tank new to both of them?


----------



## coolprave (Oct 8, 2012)

i conditioned them for over 1 week and they were in their own tanks next to each other so they could c each other everyday so i set the female with my Double tail gonna breed them today the female looks like she is about to explode full of eggs and my boy has made a big bubble nest so Friday is the day

il keep u posted Thanks for the advice :-D


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Try having it to where they can't see each other, nor other fish for at least a few days prior to breeding the next time you breed and see how they react then.

Crossing my fingers for you  Good luck!


----------

